#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Κατάργηση του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, απορρόφηση του από τον ΟΑΕΕ, ως το τέλος του 2014!

## Xάρης

Θυμάστε που τα γράφαμε πριν από καιρό; 
Αναδημοσιεύω από το Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο του ΤΕΕ:

Ένα νέο ασφαλιστικό «χάρτη», με τη *δημιουργία τριών υπέρ-Ταμείων*, ενοποιήσεις 60 κλάδων και ίδρυση Εθνικού Φορέα Απονομής Σύνταξης σχεδιάζει η κυβέρνηση, σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του «Έθνους». 
*Ως το τέλος του χρόνου* η διαδικασία θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί το νέο εγχείρημα με τη δημιουργία τριών ταμείων για *μισθωτούς*, *ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες* και *αγρότες*, ενώ από τη διαδικασία θα *εξαιρεθεί το ΝΑΤ*. 
Μετά από τις ενοποιήσεις, τα τρία νέα Ταμεία και το ΝΑΤ θα μπουν υπό την ομπρέλα του Εθνικού Φορέα Απονομής Συντάξεων. 
Παράλληλα, με το νέο σύστημα θα καθιερωθεί και *Εθνικό Μητρώο Ασφαλισμένων*, το οποίο θα περιλαμβάνει το σύνολο των εργαζομένων και συνταξιούχων. 
Οι αλλαγές θα φέρουν και ενιαίο μηχανισμό ελέγχου, ώστε να αντιμετωπιστεί η εισφοροδιαφυγή και να αυξηθούν τα έσοδα του ασφαλιστικού συστήματος. 

Όπως αναφέρει το « Έθνος», η μεταρρύθμιση του ασφαλιστικού συστήματος θα γίνει σε *τρία στάδια*. 
Σε *πρώτη φάση*, θα ολοκληρωθεί η *διοικητική αναδιοργάνωση* στα τρία ταμεία, το ΙΚΑ, τον ΟΑΕΕ και τον ΟΓΑ. 
Στο *ΙΚΑ* θα υπάρξει *ξεχωριστός κλάδος για τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους* και έτσι όλοι όσοι απασχολούνται με σχέση μισθωτής εργασίας-σε Δημόσιο, ευρύτερο Δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό τομέα- θα καλύπτονται από ένα ασφαλιστικό φορέα. 
*Στον ΟΑΕΕ από την άλλη θα ενταχθούν όλοι οι ανεξάρτητοι απασχολούμενοι- δικηγόροι, γιατροί κτλ.-* καθώς τα υπόλοιπα ταμεία κύριας ασφάλισης που υπάρχουν σήμερα δεν θα διατηρηθούν.
Εξαίρεση αποτελεί το ΝΑΤ, το οποίο θα διατηρήσει την αυτονομία του. 

Σε *δεύτερη φάση*, θα γίνει η *απορρόφηση των φορέων επικουρικής ασφάλισης και πρόνοιας από τα τρία ταμεία και θα δημιουργηθούν ξεχωριστοί κλάδοι στο εσωτερικό τους*. 
Για παράδειγμα το ΙΚΑ θα έχει ξεχωριστούς κλάδους για την κύρια, την επικουρική σύνταξη και το εφάπαξ. 

Το *τρίτο στάδιο* της μεταρρύθμισης θα είναι η *δημιουργία του Εθνικού Φορέα απονομής Σύνταξης*, που θα αποτελέσει «ομπρέλα» για όλα τα ταμεία.

*Πηγή:* Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο ΤΕΕ

----------


## CFAK

Στο καλό και να μας γράφει...μαζί και οι εισφορές
Ήρθε η ώρα της ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης.

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ την συγχώνευση των ταμείων προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση.
Τελικά πρέπει να μείνει μόνο ένα ταμείο για όλους, είτε μισθωτούς, είτε ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, είτε αγρότες, χωρίς εξαιρέσεις (βλ. ΝΑΤ).
Εξάλλου, στη διάρκεια της επαγγελματικής τους ζωής μπορεί να είναι κάποια χρονική στιγμή αγρότης, αργότερα μισθωτός και άλλοτε ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.
Θα πρέπει να αλλάζει και ταμείο;

Η ιδιωτική ασφάλιση θα μπορούσε να είναι επιλογή με την υποχρέωση να έχεις είτε τη μια (κρατική) είτε την άλλη (ιδιωτική). 
Ας λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι σήμερα τα κρατικά ταμεία επιδοτούνται από το κράτος. Αν καταργηθεί αυτό, τότε δεν θα υπάρχει λόγος να μείνει κανείς στην κρατική.

Επίσης, ας μην ξεχνούμε ότι τα λεφτά για την Τράπεζα Αττικής τα έβαλαν οι μηχανικοί (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ).
Με την πρώτη ενοποίηση, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ-ΤΣΑΥ-ΤΝ στο ΕΤΑΑ, γιατροί και δικηγόροι έγιναν μέτοχοι χωρίς να έχουν βάλει ούτε ένα ευρώ.
Με τη νέα ενοποίηση θα γίνουν μέτοχοι και οι έμποροι και λοιποί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες του ΟΑΕΕ και όχι μόνο, χωρίς επίσης να έχουν βάλει ούτε ένα ευρώ.

Αυτά όλα, τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία των ταμείων και οι εισφορές που έχουν πληρώσει οι ασφαλισμένοι τους θα πρέπει να ληφθούν υπόψη πριν την όποια ενοποίηση. 
Διαφορετικά, δικαίως θα διαμαρτύρονται όσοι διαμαρτύρονται.

----------

